# D Impounded!!



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm ashamed to admit that I made a stupid mistake of speeding, got excited with the handling and torque and so many other things.... this past weekend and they took the D away for 1 week.

It was late night on a wide open road not residential or heavily populated 70km/h [50 mph] zone, the cop allegedly clocked me doing 140km/h [90mph], the D gets up there in a short time I was just enjoying the torque.....

In Ontario, Canada this kind of speeding is considered stunt driving/racing a motor vehicle and there are serious consequences if proven in court, they don't give you a ticket you get a court summon instead. I'm going to try and settle it before hand and am hoping my clean record with no tickets whatsoever in US or Canada for the last 20 years is considered but we'll see, right now I'm more concerned about how they're treating the D in the impound....

Looking forward to Sunday 4.5 more days to go when I can go collect it....

Just wanted to share this ordeal so folks driving in Ontario can be aware of this controversial law...." don't go 50km's [30miles approx] over the posted speed limit when in Ontario, Canada.

Atif


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Atif, hope you can last for the 4 1/2 days till you get it back. Best to keep high speeds to the right place, like keeping up with traffic on the 401...there, 140 would almost get you rear-ended! 

Regards
D


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.
Isn't the fine also very hefty like up to $10,000.00?
If I were you I would hire one of those X'Coppers to fight the case on your behalf.

A couple of years ago I got 4 speeding tickets and just paid them 'cos the fine was +/- $100.00 and it costs me more to waste my time to go to court to figth the tickets.
BIG MISTAKE!
My insurance was cancelled and I was put on a high risk insurance!
My monthly insurance for my 2 vehicles shot from under $300.00 to $800.00!
Imaging paying almost $10,000/year for car insurance!:bawling::bawling:

It has since drop to aroung $400+ per month!

So now I drive more sedately unless I'm on the highways when I go between 120~140 KM/Hr and am very careful not to exceed 150KM/Hr which is clasified street racing when you exceed 50KM/Hr more than the stupid speed limit of 100 KM/Hr.

I have not gotten a speeding ticket since then and if I do I will hire one of the X'Coppers to fight the ticket.
I understand it costs $500 for their services which is a lot cheaper than $800/month!


----------



## jayster0966 (May 16, 2011)

Your stories are very interesting as I did not know that the fines in Canada were so steep! Why do they have to impound the car? Why keep it for a week? Sorry for the ignorance but I was planning on taking my family up there for summer for a week. This will be some very useful info.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Not only is your vehicle impounded, your license is also suspended!

The last few years there were numerous incidents of crazy drivers street racing on the Toronto highways with speeds in excess of 200 KM/Hr.
These incidents resulted in several 18 wheelers or Taxis being cut of and ended up in the ditches and the poor innocent drivers lost their lives.

The Provincial government then introduce legislation to impose sever penalties to curb speeding and declared that anyone caught speeding more than 50KM/Hr will face a fine of up to $10,000.00, the vehicle will be impounded for a week as your driver's license suspended.

So if you drive to Canada make sure you don't get caught speeding.


----------



## jayster0966 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Did not know things were so tough up there!


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

You're welcome.

What a pity if you own a D here in Toronto.... all that torque with no chance to use it...


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

DC I got 2 summons 1 for regular speeding and 1 for racing, the para legal I'm working with [similar to x-copper] will try to negotiate a deal to get racing charge dropped and I pay the speeding fine [$600], this would be good coz my insurance broker will ignore this 1 mistake as long as I behave for the next 3 years and don't get more tickets on my record. Para legal rep is charging $500. If charged with racing you're right the fines are high.

For the first time offender the law states " A fine of not lower that $2000 and not higher than $10000, License suspension for not more than 6 months and or Jail time of upto 6 months or all 3 together", its pretty nasty, now that I googled sub section 172 of highway traffic act. So I'll be happy to pay $1100 if I can have the racing charge dropped and I am planning to be very very careful going forward.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

jayster0966 said:


> Thanks for the info! Did not know things were so tough up there!


Jay be very careful when driving in Ontario!! Other provinces are easier....

Summer time is great up here I'm sure you guys will enjoy it.


----------



## clarkgd (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ontario is only 1 province in Canada*



jayster0966 said:


> Your stories are very interesting as I did not know that the fines in Canada were so steep! Why do they have to impound the car? Why keep it for a week? Sorry for the ignorance but I was planning on taking my family up there for summer for a week. This will be some very useful info.


Please note that if you live in CA the chances of visiting Ontario in a week of driving is not likely and certainly wouldn't be enjoyable for the family. 
Speeding rules, regulations and Fines are Provincial so there is quite a wide variation across the country. Ontario rules being discussed here are as far as I know the most punative by quite some margin.
Visit Canada and don't be too concerned.
Cheers


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

wow,

I planned an M3 trip to Bannf Canada.
Looks like Colorado now.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

dalekressin said:


> wow,
> I planned an M3 trip to Bannf Canada.
> Looks like Colorado now.


Banff is in Alberta, not Ontario. It would be difficult to go greater than 50km/h over the limit there regardless.

DZLMAN, let us know what happens. I have my speed alarm set for 150km/h for this very reason!


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a suggestion if you drive into Canada:

Put a Toyota sticker over the BMW roundel and if you get caught speeding you can blame it on Toyata's sticky accelerator! JK

So long as you keep with the flow of the traffic you should be fine.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

I have to wonder at the logic of impounding the car - what about the person driving the car? Like suspending one's license for a week. Or some other sanction on the driver as opposed to impounding the car. What is to stop the driver from getting another car (like a rental) and doing the same thing that got the first car impounded? :dunno:


----------



## jayster0966 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advise. I think I might let the wife drive as I really tend to get heavy-footed. Do not want to deal with the Police up there. For sure.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

jayster0966 said:


> Thanks for the advise. I think I might let the wife drive as I really tend to get heavy-footed. Do not want to deal with the Police up there. For sure.


I find the speed alarm in the idrive to be quite handy on long trips. Every time it chimes my girlfriend says "it's singing your song."


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

DnA Diesel said:


> Atif, hope you can last for the 4 1/2 days till you get it back. Best to keep high speeds to the right place, like keeping up with traffic on the 401...there, 140 would almost get you rear-ended!
> 
> Regards
> D


Thanks D...3 days to go....you're right 401 is getting worse, I heard on the radio the other day 401 through greater toronto area is the second busiest highway/freeway segment in North America I think after some highway in Los Angeles.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

anE934fun said:


> I have to wonder at the logic of impounding the car - what about the person driving the car? Like suspending one's license for a week. Or some other sanction on the driver as opposed to impounding the car. What is to stop the driver from getting another car (like a rental) and doing the same thing that got the first car impounded? :dunno:


Sorry missed to mention my license is suspended for 1 week as well 7 days without car and license.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If I remember right here in Texas if you get caught doing double the speed limit you end up losing your license. A street racer friend called it felony speeding but not so sure it is applied to all such examples.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

You need a radar detector :thumbup: Not your fault, these cars are a blast on the highway. It pulls strong at 70-80. I've had the X5 up to 100 and the engine definitely had more left in it.


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

you don't say, but presumably your link is to an NC statute? Irrespective of the rebuttable presumption clause, if I ever got popped on that one, I'd challenge it for being void for vagueness, e.g.: "However, provisions of this section shall not apply to any receiver of radio waves utilized for lawful purposes to receive any signal from a frequency lawfully licensed by any state or federal agency."


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

krsabs said:


> you don't say, but presumably your link is to an NC statute? Irrespective of the rebuttable presumption clause, if I ever got popped on that one, I'd challenge it for being void for vagueness, e.g.: "However, provisions of this section shall not apply to any receiver of radio waves utilized for lawful purposes to receive any signal from a frequency lawfully licensed by any state or federal agency."


I think that section refers to things like CB radios and such, which are of course legal.

There are signs at every border crossing, there is no unclarity about radar detectors.

"Welcome to Virginia"
"Headlights on with wipers"
"Radar Detectors Prohibited"
"Speed checked using radar and other electrical devices."
"State law: Move over or reduce speed for stopped emergency vehicles on shoulder."

Rule in VA: Courts will side with the police officers if there's any doubt. This isn't some wussy, feel-good state like MD. :bigpimp:. C'mon, it's *just* $101, treat it like a road tax. When I was at UVA, everyone I knew, including some professors, got a ticket at some point.

The link should be to the Code of Virginia. I'm just in NC doing my graduate studies and enjoying the freedom to drive without glaring constantly at oncoming traffic trying to spot a cop using moving radar. I do miss the wide-open VA highways though.


----------



## krsabs (Apr 22, 2011)

I've not been to VA in a long time, but I do remember when I last drove there, I really appreciated that the cops kept their radar guns on at all times so with a good detector you would get at least a minute or two of warning before you came up on them. And as far as detector detectors go - supposedly a good quality detector puts out less radiation than a cheaper unit. That fact in and of itself sort of makes it silly to consider anything less than a V1.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

BMW Power said:


> Did you get it back?


Yes I picked it up Sunday morning, got my license back Monday morning. Have been enjoying it since. No damage to the car so I'm happy!! still have to deal with court summons but not worried about that too much...

I've always been a torque junky therefore when the time was right I swithced from VW TDI's that I'd otherwise tune/chip to get more torque etc to the D, hahaha and you all know the results....

Anyway as one of the previous posters mentioned the plan going forward is to relax and enjoy short bursts of reaching upto speed limits, making slightly faster turns enjoy the handling on city streets.....and once in a while go to track for high speed driving.

These tough speeding laws are somewhat good for transportation safety as all drivers and cars on the road are not equal when it comes to handling precision, control and skills but at the same time they're a major source of revenue generation to support the police system and in my opinion are sometimes excersized unnecessarily.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

Penguin said:


> I find the speed alarm in the idrive to be quite handy on long trips. Every time it chimes my girlfriend says "it's singing your song."


Totally. This has saved me from getting so many tickets. I have it set at 85 now and still hear it chime a few times during the day.


----------

